# Cariba!cariba!cariba!



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I just picked up 3 cariba from a member here, primetime3wise, yesterday. These guys are huge well over the 9" he said they were. They are in a 75g w/ a XP3, and AC110 for filtration and koralia 750.

Here are some pics.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow nice to see them with a nice spot for that size!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

beautiful caribes







but i would upgrade immediately that tank is was undersized for a single 9" fish


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything looks fine to me , congratz on the pickup! Makes me want some caribas !!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

piranha-freak101 said:


> Everything looks fine to me , congratz on the pickup! Makes me want some caribas !!


have you ever had a caribe shoal, worst fighting out of all the pygos (piraya just kill each other lol)


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Cariba rules! Congrats on your new Ps


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice cariba!


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

lovely caribas, congratulations


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice fish


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they look good in your tank...and, it's better to underestimate than over


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

nicccccce


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice caribas.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats! Lookn awesome.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very big monster cariba








nice fish


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

I've never seen such prominant humeral spots on large cariba. Beautiful!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for compliments. These guys are awesome!!

Primetime must have taken really good care of these fish. They are super healthy and active. I hope to get some better pictures tonight, and I'm going to try and feed them tonight too.

I have thought about adding sand to the tank, but the bare bottom makes water changes and maintenace so easy. What do you guys think?


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

the sand you can put it gently, of course, leave the light off for a day so the piranha is environment is a little hard work you had to think about before putting the fish in the aquarium, the sand is important for the establishment of good bacteria, they not only undermine the filter but also in the sand, help maintain the stable no2


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Cute Caribas...







I hope more pic


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Great looking fish, and I really like your setup.
They should do well in there with proper care.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Very little BB lives in the sub. For water quality & easy maintenance you can't beat bare bottom. A tank is only supposed to have 1/4-1/2" deep sub at most anyhow. Anymore than that & you can't clean it like it should/could be cleaned.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice cariba









i like the bare bottom look


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

I think I'll leave it bare bottom for the ease maintenance. I have another AC110 just sitting around so I'm going to add it this week just for the hell of it.

I can't wait to feed these guys tonight. They haven't been fed since Monday, so I think they should be pretty hungry.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice Cariba!!!


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Congrats on the Cariba, those are seriously stunning


----------

